

Ask HN: Learning about developers, coding, and tech - jbg331

I just hired a new sales employee without much technical background.  Does anyone have any good links or material she should read to get an understanding of development, developers, and coding?
======
gk1
I'm a marketing consultant with a technical lean, so I also had to learn a lot
about development and coding without it being my primary responsibility. Here
are some things that helped me:

1\. Learning to code. There's no better way to learn than by doing. A basic
course on Codecademy should be mandatory for any marketer or salesperson
working for a tech product.

2\. Reading books like "Dreaming in Code" to empathize with developers and to
understand the kids of challenges they face.

3\. Read Hacker News to broaden their tech vocabulary and basic knowledge.

4\. Your product's documentation.

~~~
jbg331
Thank you, much appreciated!

